# RuneScape



## 4. (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone here play RuneScape?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 1, 2011)

Yaah


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 1, 2011)

I LOVE runescape.

(But since school started, I haven't been playing much.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sup.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Feb 1, 2011)

I played for almost 7 years, all skills 73+, 6 99's, 122 cb, over 2100 total (almost 2200), 96 hunter, about 100m cash. Turns out, after my 24 hour binge of hunting red chins, Fagex thought I was botting and perm banned me... So, I no longer have my account, just in time for free trade coming back. FML.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 1, 2011)

Waste. of. time.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 1, 2011)

My friend hacks it. Hasen't been banned. YET.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 1, 2011)

I Bot some. One acc is 70 str 70 rnge 50 or so mage, 50 pray 40 att, 85 mining and 80 wc like 20m
Other acc is completely legit, like 50m all skills above 50 or maybe 60.
I quit playing though and lost my mem. It's all a waste of time, cubing is da bomb.


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a pretty good account for a while, 99 all stats, until they added new skills, those I got to about 40 before I sold the account to somebody. I had gotten the magic level to 99, and the others were all pretty bad, then I used my friend's bot to get the stats all to 99. It _is_ a waste of time, but it's a _fun_ waste of time.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to play To pretty much pass time... A bunch of people are very rude and unappealing.


----------



## steph1389 (Feb 2, 2011)

Impossible to hack the game itself.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2011)

Add me, Kevin 3779


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 2, 2011)

Me plays too, glad ye ol' wildy back. But still cubing pwns runescape


----------



## Samania (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to play a couple years ago. Boring when you're not a member, waste of money when you are a member.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to... Then, I graduated the 5th grade...


----------



## da25centz (Feb 2, 2011)

i play rarely. Usually i start doing a boring skill, and be doing an average or something in another tab


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2011)

Used to play it, then cubing took over most of my time. I was cb 99, and I had 87 fletching when I quit, I think. I wanted to get to level 99, but that got really boring.


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 2, 2011)

I played it for about 8 months, got to level 81 combat, was a member, got a life, then went back to cubing.

Oh how much I missed it...


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone give up and is willing to give me some money? Username is Neew1


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Does anyone give up and is willing to give me some money? Username is Neew1


You. Are. So. Dumb. You. Can't. Trade. Money. On. Runescape. Anymore.


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> You. Are. So. Dumb. You. Can't. Trade. Money. On. Runescape. Anymore.



Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, but you can. Free trade is back.

110 Cb, Use to play alot but now i go on 5 minutes a day. F2p.


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 2, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, but you can. Free trade is back.
> 
> 110 Cb, Use to play alot but now i go on 5 minutes a day. F2p.


Really?!?!? I loved selling money back in the day.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 2, 2011)

I played it when it was new.
I was in 7th grade, in 2000, so 10 years ago. (damn!)

I then got bored and stopped playing.

My brothers kept playing for years, and each had a maxed character. 
They then sold their characters, for $600 each.

All 3 of us started botting, and selling money. We each made about $500 dollars in a couple of months. Free Trade was then banned, so we started selling accounts, for around $500 each.

Then, about 15 bot accounts of ours got banned, and we quit playing.

Now that Free Trade is back, we might start botting and selling, again.


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Really?!?!? I loved selling money back in the day.


 

Yes you can check the front page. Free trade and Wilderness.

Time to transfer money from the countless of accounts I hacked.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 2, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> You. Are. So. Dumb. You. Can't. Trade. Money. On. Runescape. Anymore.


 
Runescape Bro


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 2, 2011)

so...cash anyone???


----------



## MEn (Feb 2, 2011)

Terrible community, but I enjoy the game.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 2, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I played it when it was new.
> I was in 7th grade, in 2000, so 10 years ago. (damn!)
> 
> I then got bored and stopped playing.
> ...


 
You do realise that everyone in this thread and everywhere else now has the right to hate you?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 2, 2011)

I never got too high in combat level, something around 60, but my character had maxed mining and smithing skills. Then I forgot the password. And who would drop $500 on a videogame character?


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 2, 2011)

Innocence said:


> You do realise that everyone in this thread and everywhere else now has the right to hate you?


No, everyone used to do this. I love what jagex has done. Except scamming is hard.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 2, 2011)

I was a skiller and had 99 every skill but slayer and hunter, then i had a normal account with only about 98 cb but he had like 200m and my skiller has to much to count. i had an account for scamming that was lvl 78 but got banned and i had a lvl 80 account with max range and mage, but i dont play anymore and cba sellling my accounts!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 2, 2011)

113 cb. rev9841-rand is the name. 4chan, I already have you added since I'm stalker lyk that.


----------



## 4. (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool, my username is "4 xz"


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 2, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> And who would drop $500 on a videogame character?


 
It really wasn't that uncommon, when we were doing it about 2 years ago. There were many sites dedicated to the selling of Gold and Characters. Gold was obviously smaller amounts, which equaled $500 eventually. But for maxed characters, they were really expensive, and somehow, people actually bought them. Don't ask me how or why, but these people had $500 to throw away at a virtual Runescape Character. 

Also, I think this is the highest selling virtual property sale of a video game item. It was an asteroid on the game "Entropia," which sold for $635,000.

http://blog.games.yahoo.com/blog/160-gamer-makes-a-cool-half-million-by-selling-virtual-property


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 2, 2011)

I know I saw someone on this forum with their location 'Lubridge' but I forget who it was.


----------



## Magix (Feb 2, 2011)

I played quite actively until 2007, when they removed free trade and wilderness, I quitted. Now it's back, but too much has changed and the game is so full of crap now, I don't think I'll be returning. Might make a short comeback and make a few pking trips, but all those new overpowered items just don't impress me.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to play about 5 years ago with a bunch of friends from school.
It got prity borring after a while, no one wanted to become a member because we had no money.
I have about 5 accounts in total
3 got hacked
1 a gave to my friend
1 still works

the 3 that got hacked where about level 35 or so I can't remeber exactly


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm playing right now. StachuK1992.
I'll probably be on throughout the day while doing other stuff.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 2, 2011)

Got a couple accounts, I play now that the wild is back


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 2, 2011)

You guys can add my pure, if you want to talk. 

"My Luck Pwnz"


----------



## y3k9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone around lvl 71 and wanna areana battle?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 3, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Anyone around lvl 71 and wanna areana battle?


 
I'm 113. Let's stake 40mil.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 3, 2011)

Just going to leave these here.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 3, 2011)

I played so long ago, that I still have a Disk of Returning.

None of you new guys know bout dat!


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread is full of *tards writing they have full 99 skillers, and that a few years ago! A few years ago only 3-4 people had all skills maxed, and those were the players who had played from the START and up to 6 years for many hours a day! Dudes, just STFU about you skilling all the way up or even botting. RS is NOT that simple.

I played from 2001-2004, took a break and started up again in 2008-2009. A fun game, but if it would have had a better community (as seen by the many dudes here posting false claims of accounts) and better graphics I might have stayed. The game is SO much more complex then WOW and AoC, AO and EvE.

And to you guys who cheated and scammed, you are the reason the game went as it did.

Electric: Those were used back in the days when cheaters got banned and sent to the pit of the Dwarven mine. Players could buy Disks and visit the cheaters in the pit, and when they were done they could use the Disk to escape the void. I was there through the old days.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 3, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I played so long ago, that I still have a Disk of Returning.
> 
> None of you new guys know bout dat!


 
Yea, they're worth a bit... but because It's not able to be seen while wearing, it's really not worth as much as other rares.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 3, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Anyone around lvl 71 and wanna areana battle?


 
I'm 77...but if you don't wanna fight, that's fine.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm buying all runescape gold at .50/mil via paypal. 

I'll also buy rares or other high level items. PM me, pl0x.


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 21, 2011)

2 letters bro: ew


----------

